# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Society for Neuroscience, Washington, District of Columbia, USA

## Airicist

Website - sfn.org

youtube.com/sfnvideo

facebook.com/societyforneuroscience

twitter.com/sfntweets

linkedin.com/company/societyforneuroscience

instagram.com/societyforneuroscience

Society for Neuroscience on Wikipedia

President Elect - Diane Lipscombe

----------

